# CD bloqué dans mon macbook



## arno06 (15 Octobre 2007)

Tout est dans le titre!!
Impossible de le faire sortir.
Le bouton eject, en faisant ctrl sur l'icone et "ejecter"... rien n'y fait!!! 
Je desespere!!!

Au fait bravo pour ce forum!!!


----------



## answald (15 Octobre 2007)

arno06 a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre!!
> Impossible de le faire sortir.
> Le bouton eject, en faisant ctrl sur l'icone et "ejecter"... rien n'y fait!!!
> Je desespere!!!
> ...



Bonjour,
au démarrage, tiens le bouton de la souris enfoncée.
Si ça ne marche pas, redémarre, et après le "gong", tiens enfoncer les touches "pomme"+"alt"+"o"+"f".
Une fois arrivé devant l'écran blanc, tapes 

```
eject cd
```
 et valides en appuyant sur la touche "entrée".

normalement, il devrait sortit

pour redémarrer, fais

```
mac-boot
```
 et valides en appuyant sur la touche "entrée".


----------



## arno06 (16 Octobre 2007)

Merci mille fois!!!!!!!!!!!
Le coup de la souris a marché!!!!!


----------



## Z-Mat (16 Octobre 2007)

J'avais eu le même problème avec un DVD, et le redémarrage avec le clic enfoncé a marché.
En plus c'était la première fois que je mettais un disque dans mon MB, jvous dis pas la flippe :rateau:


----------



## answald (16 Octobre 2007)

Z-Mat a dit:


> J'avais eu le même problème avec un DVD, et le redémarrage avec le clic enfoncé a marché.
> En plus c'était la première fois que je mettais un disque dans mon MB, jvous dis pas la flippe :rateau:



Ah oui, les petites frayeurs des premières utilisations.  
Mais ça se résoud vite fait, et facilement.


----------



## sokh1985 (1 Novembre 2007)

Oui, moi j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, sauf qu'il essaye de sortir mais a l'air physiquement bloqu&#233;.

En plus la garantie a expir&#233; il y a 2 mois et &#224; l'&#233;poque j'avais d&#233;j&#224; eu le probl&#232;me.


Dans mon cas SAV apple obligatoire non?


----------



## answald (5 Novembre 2007)

sokh1985 a dit:


> Oui, moi j'ai le même problème, sauf qu'il essaye de sortir mais a l'air physiquement bloqué.
> 
> En plus la garantie a expiré il y a 2 mois et à l'époque j'avais déjà eu le problème.
> 
> ...




Salut,
je crains que oui, si vraiment tu as tout essayé.


----------



## laura35 (30 Décembre 2009)

bonjour, voilà j'ai le même problème, évidemment, et quand je fais alt, cmd, f, o et bien rien ne se passe, mon mac s'allume quand même et la page ou je devrait pouvoir rentrée " eject cd " reste inexistante.. 
j'ai déjà essayer tout ce que tout le monde conseille dans tout les forums ou j'ai été et là j'avoue que je commence a désespérer.. voilà si quelqu'un à une solution.. merci d'avance.


----------



## arrakiss (30 Décembre 2009)

sokh1985 a dit:


> Oui, moi j'ai le même problème, sauf qu'il essaye de sortir mais a l'air physiquement bloqué.
> 
> En plus la garantie a expiré il y a 2 mois et à l'époque j'avais déjà eu le problème.
> 
> ...



J'ai déjà eu un cd physiquement bloqué dans mon MBP hors garantie.

J'ai appellé APPLE :

- Si c'est juste bloqué, c'est une heure de main d'oeuvre : 90 euros !
- si c'est le lecteur et qu'il faut le changer : 200 ou 300 euros je sais plus exactement. (et je savais pas encore si c'était juste bloqué)

Donc j'ai appelé un informaticien du coin qui me la débloqué en 15 minutes pour 0 euros. Mais il m'aurait changé le Lecteur pour 100 euros tout compris.

Donc appelle mais si ça te parait chère, il y a d'autres solutions.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

C'est nul qu'il n'y ai pas un petit trou, tu mets un trombone et hop il sors forcement, sur PC j'ai eu des problèmes avec mon lecteurs CD, et j'avou que le faite qu'il n'y ai rien pour le faire sortir mécaniquement m'a un  peu refroidi.


----------



## arrakiss (30 Décembre 2009)

il y a pleins de technique, dont celle de la carte bleu sur les "capteurs" mais sil est en travers comme moi c'est pas la peine.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

arrakiss a dit:


> il y a pleins de technique, dont celle de la carte bleu sur les "capteurs" mais sil est en travers comme moi c'est pas la peine.



Moi c'est l'absence d'un mécanisme de secours que je regrette pour des raisons évidente :
- Le mac plante refuse de démarrer vous devez l'emmenez dans un magasin, transporter un portable avec un CD est très dangereux, surtout en cas de chocs.

-Pour tout les problèmes que vous avez, c'est quand même beaucoup plus simple et moins dangereux un trombone, que de titiller les capteurs.


----------



## arrakiss (30 Décembre 2009)

C'est pas faux.


----------

